# Fehmarn Südstrand



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich wollte dieses Jahr nach Fehmarn und am Südstrand angeln. Als ich letztes mal da war (bestimmt 15 Jahre her) habe ich da am Ende eines langen "Steinsteges" an der Fahrrinne geangelt...da war auch glaube ich ein kleiner Leuchtturm und eine kleine Plattform, wo man prima stehen konnte. Damals fing ich da sehr gut Dorsche und einige Flundern mit meinen normalen Grundruten (weite Würfe waren ja nicht nötig)

Darf man denn da noch angeln? Im Internet habe ich auch gelesen, das der Südstrand im Sommer gesperrt sei (ab wann denn genau?) Kann man da auch vernünftig Hornhecht fangen oder sollte ich dafür besser woanders hin? Danke


----------



## Ted (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fehmarn Südstrand*

Hi,
versuchs mal www.fehmarn-angler.net . Da bekommst du sehr viele gute tips für das angeln auf fehmarn!
Generell würde ich dir empfehlen es im Fehmarnsund nahe der Martin Werft zu probieren.


----------

